# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Khi khởi động máy co tiếng kêu !!!

## queen98

mỗi lần cho máy nghỉ vài tiếng bật lên là lại có tiếng kêu . và đc vài phút sau khi khởi động là nó lại hết . ai có thể giải thích giúp em về việc này đc không ạ . 
thank all !!!

----------


## khanhhoangsg

cái này thì có nhiều nguyên nhân mà bạn .thông thường thì nguyên nhân là ở quạt gió làm mát .bạn có thể kiểm tra quạt cpu , quạt case máy .nếu kêu bạn có thể tháo ra tra tý dầu vào cho nó êm .nếu hỏng nặng thì phải thay mới thôi .nguyên nhân nữa là do ôc vít bắt chưa chặt nên khi máy chạy có sự dung lắc .bạn nên kiểm tra và bắt chặt lại .]
còn tiếng kêu ọt ẹt hay tách tách , thì bạn xem lại ổ cứng .vì nếu ổ chạy quá lâu rồi nó cũng khiến tình trạng trên bị kêu .nếu nguồn không đủ lớn trong khi hệ thống phần cứng nhiều nó cũng kêu ọt ẹt ở ổ cứng .

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

về cái này mình nghĩ là do cái quạt làm mát của bạn kêu vì một thời gian hoạt động nó khô dầu nên khi khởi động nó kêu chạy một tý no hết vi khi đó nó đả chạy nhanh và êm nên hết kêu, bạn coi sao nha.

----------


## hocon84

*lý do*




> mỗi lần cho máy nghỉ vài tiếng bật lên là lại có tiếng kêu . và đc vài phút sau khi khởi động là nó lại hết . ai có thể giải thích giúp em về việc này đc không ạ . 
> thank all !!!


 thực ra mà nói bạn không nói rõ cấu hình bạn dùng là gì amd hay intel ? tiếng kêu ra sao ? mua đc bao lâu rồi ? nhưng về cơ bản nhưng lý do đã đc 2 bạn trên nêu ra , nhưng nếu fan cpu lỏng lệch, khô dầu mình nghĩ không phải vì như thế tiếng kêu không hết sau vài phút ,còn hiện tượng gia tốc ổ cd và gia tốc fan cpu khi khởi động chưa nói tới , lần sau fix cấu hình và thời gian dùng nhé !

----------


## thanhmaximum

có tiếng kêu nhưng vẫn khởi động bình thường thì do quạt đấy ! nhưng nếu nó ko lên được thì có chuyện với máy bạn rùi !

----------

